# Nervous about a 3rd baby



## TanyaW

My husband wants to try for a 3rd child. I have two beautiful girls, I would love a son but I think 3 girls would kill me! I want so badly to have a boy but feel like this shellfish to try because I don't want a girl? I don't know I hate that I feel this way because I love my daughters so much, I just don't want to ever have a child and be disappointed in any way. I'm sick over this.


----------



## Misscalais

Big hugs! :hugs: i felt the same about a 3rd boy, and we did end up having a 3rd boy too lol but hes amazing and i love him dearly :) but that longing for a daughter never went away. Even though we were done i still felt like i missed out. We unexpectedly got pregnant again and we are having a girl this time. 
But i just wanted to say what you're feeling is normal and doesn't make you a bad person x


----------



## kittylady

We have two girls and felt exactly the same. We now are expecting a surprise 3rd and are hoping boy but expecting a girl. We should find out in April sometime. Three girls sounds mad but my two are so different that a third will be too.


----------



## TanyaW

I'll admit not being the only one who feels this way, is a relief. Well, I agreed to try for a 3rd baby in Jan. So hopefully by then I'll feel better.


----------



## Boo44

I could have written this post! I knew I couldn't try for my third until I was genuinely sure that I was happy with the possibility of a third little boy. We are currently pregnant and he is another little boy! I've actually felt much better about it than I thought I would and I have accepted the idea of being a three boy mama. I think it's a good thing to think about it before you try :) Big hugs x


----------



## Scarlett2

Boo44 said:


> I could have written this post! I knew I couldn't try for my third until I was genuinely sure that I was happy with the possibility of a third little boy. x

This exactly! It's part of the reason there's a four year gap between this pregnancy and my second son. We don't know what we are having (I'm nearly 38 weeks pregnant) and although I would love a girl I do actually now feel quite peaceful about it.


----------



## TanyaW

I know I would love the baby no questions asked! I think my biggest prob is is that I want to give my hubby the boy he really wants. I don't want to feel like I failed. We've both said if I get pregnant again that's it we are both done trying. I don't know feels like a lot of pressure, even though he says he'd be fine I don't feel like he would.


----------



## TanyaW

Oh and Scarlett how you have the strength not to find out the gender is pretty spectacular. I would cave in an instant


----------



## kerrymom

TanyaW said:


> I know I would love the baby no questions asked! I think my biggest prob is is that I want to give my hubby the boy he really wants. I don't want to feel like I failed. We've both said if I get pregnant again that's it we are both done trying. I don't know feels like a lot of pressure, even though he says he'd be fine I don't feel like he would.

Just so you know, the fathers chromosomes decide the sex of the baby.


----------



## george83

I had two boys and was desperate for a little girl. We had agreed we'd try for a third further down the line and I'd even started to look into little parts of gender swaying but I fell pregnant unexpectedly. I think I knew from the start I was going to end up with my third boy as I knew exactly when in my cycle I'd conceived and it did end up being our third son. I'm still now so sad that I won't get my longed for daughter but it hasn't affected my feelings towards my son at all. I love him dearly and as much as our first two boys, my sadness at not having a girl is a completely separate feeling

Eta - I don't know where I read this so it may not be scientific or even true but i read if you have 2 of the same gender than you have any 80% chance the third will be the same


----------



## laila 44

We are expecting our third girl. For us though we are thrilled because we were secretly hoping for another girl but would have been ok either way. My honest opinion is don't try for a third until you are 100% ok with the possibility of another girl, otherwise it can just set you up for dissapointment. My view is that when u have 2 of same sex and are considering a third child you need to be ok with either or. its a very personal decision but I think trying for a third to get a boy would be the wrong way to go about it xx


----------

